# My Buffalo Wing Sauce



## pandemonium (Sep 29, 2010)

Still under construction but i like it now but maybe honey would be good in it anyway heres how i make i now

1 cup shark brand siracha sauce (not rooster brand its not the same)
1/4 cup Louisiana or franks type hot sauce
1/4 cup white vinegar
3 tsp brown sugar
1 stick butter
1 heaping tbls minced garlic, fresh or prepared kind
1 heaping tbls minced (RED) onion, red is better than white or yellow good flavor.



Cut butter into four chunks and start melting a chunk with the garlic and onion
continue putting in the other three pieces of butter as they each melt down sauteing the onion and garlic on medium heat dont do it too hot, dont want to burn the butter.

Add remaining ingredients starting with the hot sauces and keep stirring well till warm but you dont need to simmer let it cool to room temp as flavor will change a little when cooled or leave on lowest stove setting, then serve


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 29, 2010)

It sounds and looks pretty darn good from here. Thats not that far away either.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

The honey sounds good, have you ever thought about adding some chipotle powder to give it a smokey flavor?


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 29, 2010)

no scar i havent probably because i have never had that before, hmm i need to try some of that if i can find it? then again i dont like my buffalo wings smoked just grilled or deep fried, i didnt like the smoke and the buffalo flavor mixed i thought it was gross


Scarbelly said:


> The honey sounds good, have you ever thought about adding some chipotle powder to give it a smokey flavor?


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you have a Penzy's spice shop or restaurant supply near ya? If not send me a PM with your address and I will mail ya some so you can taste it


----------



## meateater (Sep 29, 2010)

Great recipe, that's my heat mix right there.  Have you ever added some Hab.? I don't know how hot you like them Pande. I like to add some of this stuff when I want to sweat and cuss. This stuff is hot and I love hot sauce.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 29, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Do you have a Penzy's spice shop or restaurant supply near ya? If not send me a PM with your address and I will mail ya some so you can taste it


no ive never heard of Penzys, scar lemme know how much and ill send ya money to cover the cost?


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 29, 2010)

meateater said:


> Great recipe, that's my heat mix right there.  Have you ever added some Hab.? I don't know how hot you like them Pande. I like to add some of this stuff when I want to sweat and cuss. This stuff is hot and I love hot sauce.




Meat i thinks it has pretty good heat without the habs but the hab sauce i have is a mellow flavor so maybe i will try some in there


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hickory smoked salt adds great flavor, without adding any heat. You're on the right road, I want to see where it ends. it's all good my friend.


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 30, 2010)

well i tried starting from scratch before using tomato sauce as the base and that sucked, so far this has the best flavor of my home sauces, We have a wing place called Frankies Wings and they have the best sauce ever!! no one that i have ever eaten at can touch the taste and its a big secret, they dont even make the sauce in the resturant he makes it at home so the waitresses cant even blurb it out, believe me ive tried to get it lol.


----------

